# Smoked Eggs



## ggrib (Apr 26, 2015)

Tried smoking hard boiled eggs yesterday. Worked excellent.  Smoked at 225 for 45 minutes using alder wood. Just hard boil the eggs and take the shell off. Put on a rack and smoke. Used the smoked eggs for egg salad sandwiches--very good. I usually put pickle relish in my egg salad, that kinda negates the smoke flavor. Recommend not using or very light on the relish.


----------



## themule69 (Apr 26, 2015)

Sounds tasty. I like smoked eggs.








Happy smoken.

David


----------



## b-one (Apr 26, 2015)

:th_What_NO_QVIEW:

But it does sound good!


----------

